# cleaning the inside of winch



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I've got my winch all torn apart. I'm wanting to know what is the best way to clean the motor. I can't figure out how to post pics from my phone. If somebody would email me & I will email the pic to see what it looks like. [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

use an eraser to clean the contacts. Brake cleaner that is electorally safe on the rest (cheep crap) if you cant find that stuff.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Do I need to soak it or just spray it down real good


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Alright I got it all sprayed down & cleaned up. How do it put it back together? Lol when putting the winch back together do I need to pack the gears or cogs or whatever u wanna callthem do I pack it full of grease or not?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Doin the same thing too mine right now drtj. I was wondering the same thing. also I can't seem too find n e brake clean today, r there n e other options? Sorry for jumpin in on ya drtj


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Don't sweat it. Maybe we can figure it out together. I bought some electric parts cleaner from the parts house & sprayed the motor down real good then took the air compressor & blew everything out. Then loosely put it back together til I get more info on it.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I'm gonna try some Isopropyl alcohol too clean er out and then blow it clean and wait for info on grease, hopefully we find out something soon


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Hopefully so. I've done set it to the side & now working on the 4x4 actuator. Winch hasn't worked for 2 yrs figured it was time to do something about it. Lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

LOL, good choice, I've tossed my winch in the trash lol, cleaned it all up and found a broken wire on the motor, soldered it up, and it still acts like there is a dead spot, put the power too it, it will turn a quater turn than stop, give it some help, hits the same spot and stops, **** thing. Next winch I buy I'm makin sure I get a sealed unit cause this one didnt look like it was with all the crap in it. Sometimes them promo add ons just aint worth the metal they are built with. 

Anyone know of a good deal on a winch LOL

I may do what your doin tho drtj, except its my diff lock that dont seem too work. May bein the key word their, the whiskey is starting too call and I really want too answer right now. LOL Good luck with that actuator


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Well I took the actuator apart & it still looks new. So I guess I need to check it. I noticed on the last ride it would engage when I hadn't been in water for a while but it wouldn't if I was in water. Sounds like I need to grease some things


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Now thats something I can do while having a bevy, gonna bust out the dielectric grease and do that up, good call


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I also need a contactor. I've broken two of the leads off. Or can I replace it with one they sell at the parts house? I imagine one from warn will be kindly high


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

what model of winch ya running, could try and save ya a buck or 2 and salvage something off mine. I got a 2.5ci it is in pieces right now. If its something that u can salvage, I'll gladly give it too ya, just gotta cover the shipping


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I've got the 2.5 also. Found out about a year after I bought it wasn't sealed them 3 months later in went south. If your just gonna throw it away ill take the whole thing. Thanks for the offer. Zip is 31639


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I mainly just need cable, contactor & maybe some internal parts idk yet till I put it back together. Thanks again


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

I'm up in Manitoba Canada man, PM me we'll figure something out if you really want it


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i've cleaned several winches. I've always cleaned the planetary gears and housing in the parts washer. motor area blown out and contact areas freshened up.
dont pack too much grease back in the gear area else the free spool wont work right.


----------

